# Rancilio Silvia v3 Boiler Light



## shere (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, my boiler light has stopped coming on, water is not getting hot.

I have tried to reset the thermostat but cannot feel the clicking of how a switch should feel. It feels loose. am I correct in assuming that the thermostat switch is faulty?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the machine ? has anything else happened ? have you checked the fuse ? Has it tripped your fuse board or any circuit breakers ?


----------



## shere (Feb 8, 2016)

A couple of years old, power light is on, the light next to the power light on the right is not coming on.

I will do the checks with the multimeter. I just wanted to know if I press the thermostat reset switch should it not click? mine feels loose.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Some are quite loose, if it does not reset, turn off and unplug. Pull terminals off the boiler element and check for continuity and resistance of the element, also check between terminals and boiler case.


----------



## shere (Feb 8, 2016)

Many thanks


----------

